# Seat springs and foam recommendations



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

I'd like to hear from people with actual experience on this, the springs and cushions in my 66 are completely shot, which replacements are the best.


----------



## Tom Tom (11 mo ago)

Duff said:


> I'd like to hear from people with actual experience on this, the springs and cushions in my 66 are completely shot, which replacements are the best.


I too would like to know about this. My seats are in great shape but with springs not the best ride. I like the ride of the new vehicles with no springs and just foam installed. Anyone redone their seats and only used foam under the replacement seat covers?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Springs from the vendors are too stiff. 
The Seat Guy, Ben Rambow sells the correct springs and spring repair kits. 









The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations


The Seat-Guy: Classic Seat Restorations, Snohomish, Washington. Отметки "Нравится": 555 · Обсуждают: 5. I restore seats for 50's, 60's and 70's vehicles.




www.facebook.com




(425) 765-3023






1965 Bucket Seat Build - Complete Teardown and rebuild - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


1965 Bucket Seat Build - Complete Teardown and rebuild Interior TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com





Spend the money for the correct foam, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Duff said:


> I'd like to hear from people with actual experience on this, the springs and cushions in my 66 are completely shot, which replacements are the best.


I got everything for my 65 from legendary interiors. I think they sell foams from American Cushion industries. All components fit great.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

All foams are not the same. I bought the foams for my front and rear seats along with my first attempt at covers through a different vendor, before I discovered Legendary Interiors (the best there is). I got the rear seats done, but while trying to install the covers for the front seats one of them ripped right down the seam. That's when I found out about Legendary and bought another set of front covers from them, and the quality difference was stark, to say the least. I did however use the foams from the other vendor that I already had, which turned out to be a mistake. They don't have near enough give to them and aren't very comfortable at all, plus I think they sit "too high". I'm planning on redoing them "one of these days" with foams from Legendary. 


Bear


----------

